# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Jean-Marc Jancovici -- lecture de vido

## Neckara

Suite de la conversation suivante:

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11380785

Je cre ce sujet afin de pouvoir discuter tranquillement sans tre foud par les ~3 trolls (4 en me comptant) du sujet.



@Marco64: J'ai fini de regarder la seconde vido. Je regarderais les 15h de vidos d'ici ce WE au plus tard.

Globalement a me semble intressant, mais encore beaucoup trop superficiel. Je pense que les 15h de vidos devraient me satisfaire.


Le problme est que je pense qu'il saute  certaines conclusions. Quelques une de ses affirmations sur l'conomie sont aussi fausses. Ce qui me tend  dire que sa mthode n'est pas correcte, ce qui est trs dommage considrant l'importance du sujet dont il est question.

Par exemple il affirme que le PIB est la somme de ce que les gens gagnent. Ce n'est pas exact.
Son raisonnement pour dire qu'un humain peut produire 100kWh par ans est aussi fallacieux.
Pour l'hydro-lectrique, il part du principe que la modification de l'environnement aura ncessairement un impact ngatif, rien ne permet d'affirmer cela. De mme pour la prdiction d'une rcession, le raisonnement qu'il fait ne permet pas d'arriver  cette conclusion.

Idem pour le "pic", son raisonnement contredit les hypothses qu'il pose, il part du principe qu'on est dans une chelle de temps humain (i.e. born), mais s'appuie sur une dmonstration mathmatique qui n'est vraie que si on considre un temps non-born, i.e. qui peut aller jusqu' l'infini.

Pour la dforestation de la France, ce qu'il dit me semble tre trompeur, car actuellement (et depuis plus d'un sicle ?) la France se reboise.

Le fait qu'on ne tienne pas compte de la consommation des ressources en conomie est aussi faux.

----------


## Marco46

> Je cre ce sujet afin de pouvoir discuter tranquillement sans tre foud par les ~3 trolls (4 en me comptant) du sujet.


Ne sous-estime pas la capacit de Ryu  lurker ce forum  ::aie:: 




> @Marco64: J'ai fini de regarder la seconde vido. Je regarderais les 15h de vidos d'ici ce WE au plus tard.


Tu vas me dpasser j'ai pas eu le temps de voir l'ensemble du cours en dtail j'ai parcouru rapidement. Avec 2 gosses c'est chaud patate  :;): 

Par contre j'ai vu des dizaines et des dizaines de ses confrences et interviews au fil des ans donc j'ai un peu l'habitude du discours mme s'il a un peu volu.




> Par exemple il affirme que le PIB est la somme de ce que les gens gagnent. Ce n'est pas exact.


C'est grosso modo a puisque les salaires sont inclus dans la valeur ajoute. L'ide c'est de dire qu'on ne paie que des personnes et que les matires premires et l'nergie n'ont pas de prix. On ne paie pas la Terre pour disposer du ptrole, on paie des personnes pour l'extraire. Le systme conomique est donc aveugle des questions de rarfaction des ressources et ne permet donc pas d'anticiper quoi que ce soit ni d'amortir une rarfaction future et inluctable, comme la rarfaction du ptrole.




> Son raisonnement pour dire qu'un humain peut produire 100kWh par ans est aussi fallacieux.


Pourquoi ? C'est une simple conversion pour comparer l'poque pr rvolution industrielle de l'poque post rvolution industrielle dans le but de montrer que le dterminant principal de l'explosion des richesses produites est du aux machines.




> Pour l'hydro-lectrique, il part du principe que la modification de l'environnement aura ncessairement un impact ngatif, rien ne permet d'affirmer cela.


Ben si tu noies une valle pour y mettre un barrage par dfinition tu dtruis les cosystmes en place. Il y a le mme genre d'effets lors de l'installation de parcs de panneaux solaires ou d'oliennes. Ce qui a le moins d'impact c'est le nuclaire car extrmement concentr.

Tiens  ce sujet j'ai gard le lien vers cet article en anglais qui est rvlateur.




> De mme pour la prdiction d'une rcession, le raisonnement qu'il fait ne permet pas d'arriver  cette conclusion.


L aussi c'est mathmatique. Le plus clair de la croissance conomique est du  l'usage de machines qui ont besoin d'nergie pour fonctionner. Si tu as moins d'nergie disponible, tu as moins de machines en fonctionnement, donc moins de production et la production se casse la gueule. Le graphique GDP / nergie consomme est rvlateur du phnomne. Pour ne pas avoir de rcession avec une baisse de la consommation d'nergie il faudrait un dcouplage GDP / nergie et pour le moment a n'a jamais t observ.




> Idem pour le "pic", son raisonnement contredit les hypothses qu'il pose, il part du principe qu'on est dans une chelle de temps humain (i.e. born), mais s'appuie sur une dmonstration mathmatique qui n'est vraie que si on considre un temps non-born, i.e. qui peut aller jusqu' l'infini.


Le pic de production de ptrole n'est pas une hypothse c'est un fait, il a eu lieu pour le ptrole conventionnel il y a 10 ans. Le pic tous liquides n'a pas encore eu lieu mais c'est pour bientt. Il faudrait mettre en production l'quivalent de 2 ou 3 Arabie Saoudite en 10 ans pour simplement compenser la dpltion des champs existants. Si les champs de schistes sont rapides  mettre en place (quelques mois) les champs de conventionnels prennent des annes (entre 5 et 10 ans) pour tre construits, on a donc une ide assez prcise de ce que sera la production future, c'est pour cette raison que l'AIE avertit d'un "supply crunch" pour la dcennie qui dmarre.

Pour les questions ptrolires cf Mathieu Auzanneau.




> Pour la dforestation de la France, ce qu'il dit me semble tre trompeur, car actuellement (et depuis plus d'un sicle ?) la France se reboise.


Trs peu en comparaison de ce qu'on a enlev. Et le changement climatique met en danger de mort les forts sur des chances de quelques dizaines d'annes.




> Le fait qu'on ne tienne pas compte de la consommation des ressources en conomie est aussi faux.


Ah bah si c'est ce qu'il explique c'est la thorie conomique de base : Richesse = capital * travail. C'est ce que j'ai appris littralement en conomie il y a 20 ans et c'est toujours ce qui est enseign jusque dans les facults. A aucun moment l'nergie n'est prise en compte comme un facteur de production, c'est simplement une charge comptable comme n'importe quoi d'autre.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est grosso modo a puisque les salaires sont inclus dans la valeur ajoute. L'ide c'est de dire qu'on ne paie que des personnes et que les matires premires et l'nergie n'ont pas de prix.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai, mais je pinailles.

Le PIB c'est la somme des valeurs ajoute produites, mais cette V.A. n'est pas uniquement rpartie dans des salaires.





> Le systme conomique est donc aveugle des questions de rarfaction des ressources et ne permet donc pas d'anticiper quoi que ce soit ni d'amortir une rarfaction future et inluctable, comme la rarfaction du ptrole.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai, car il y a un systme d'offre et de demande. La rarfaction fera augmenter le prix, et donc diminuer la demande. Derrire, l'augmentation du prix permettra de rendre plus rentable des mthodes/sources alternatives autrefois non-rentables.

Ce n'est certes pas une solution, mais dire que le systme conomique est aveugle  la rarfaction des ressources est faux.





> Pourquoi ? C'est une simple conversion pour comparer l'poque pr rvolution industrielle de l'poque post rvolution industrielle dans le but de montrer que le dterminant principal de l'explosion des richesses produites est du aux machines.


Il se base  partir d'un exercice physique donn pour le gnraliser  une capacit de production d'nergie humaine.

Cela est abusif. Notamment, rien ne me dit qu'il n'existe pas, pour un humain, une mthode moins coteuse physiquement, mais plus productive d'nergie. Son exemple ne me dit rien quant  la capacit relle d'un tre humain  produire de l'nergie. Au mieux je n'ai qu'un ordre de grandeur au doigt mouill.





> Ben si tu noies une valle pour y mettre un barrage par dfinition tu dtruis les cosystmes en place.


Mais en change, tu cres un lac avec un autre cosystme.
Donc comment tu sais lequel des deux cosystmes vaut "mieux" pour dterminer si ta modification est bonne ou mauvaise ?




> Tiens  ce sujet j'ai gard le lien vers cet article en anglais qui est rvlateur.


Trop long  lire pour ce soir.  ::aie:: 





> L aussi c'est mathmatique. Le plus clair de la croissance conomique est du  l'usage de machines qui ont besoin d'nergie pour fonctionner. Si tu as moins d'nergie disponible, tu as moins de machines en fonctionnement, donc moins de production et la production se casse la gueule. Le graphique GDP / nergie consomme est rvlateur du phnomne. Pour ne pas avoir de rcession avec une baisse de la consommation d'nergie il faudrait un dcouplage GDP / nergie et pour le moment a n'a jamais t observ.


Il faut bien distinguer la production de "choses" de la production de "valeur". De mme, ce n'est pas parce que tu as moins d'nergie que tu as "moins" de machine, et ce n'est pas parce que tu as "moins" de machines que tu as "moins" de production de "choses", ni mme de valeur. Ce sont des raccourcis assez gnants.

De mme, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a pas un dcouplage GDP / nergie, que ce dcouplage n'est pas possible.
En ce il part d'un _a priori_, et se ferme au champ des possibles, duquel une solution pourrait merger.


Il faudrait donc qu'il soit plus prcis dans ses formulations en disant :
"Si on considre que l'nergie / GDP est et reste coupl, alors une diminution de l'nergie entranera une diminution du GDP. Il faudra alors soit consentir  un GDP plus faible, soit trouver un moyen de dcoupler l'nergie / GDP, mais cela n'a jamais t observ pour le moment.  moins bien videmment que ce couplage soit issu d'une variable cache, et dans quel cas, identifier cette variable pourrait tre trs utile dans l'identification des solutions possibles".





> Le pic de production de ptrole n'est pas une hypothse c'est un fait, il a eu lieu pour le ptrole conventionnel il y a 10 ans.


Je parle de son raisonnement, pas de l'existence ou non du pic de production.




> Trs peu en comparaison de ce qu'on a enlev.


Pas si on considre uniquement la France.

En plus d'un sicle, le nombre d'hectares de forts en France a plus que doubl.





> Ah bah si c'est ce qu'il explique c'est la thorie conomique de base : Richesse = capital * travail. C'est ce que j'ai appris littralement en conomie il y a 20 ans et c'est toujours ce qui est enseign jusque dans les facults.


Il y a 20 ans tu avais peut-tre de trs mauvais profs, mais la thorie conomique est bien plus complexe que cela.

D'ailleurs l'conomie est utilise dans les travaux du GIEC en ce qui concerne le rchauffement climatique.




> A aucun moment l'nergie n'est prise en compte comme un facteur de production, c'est simplement une charge comptable comme n'importe quoi d'autre.


Un facteur de production est aussi une charge comptable.

Il faut distinguer plusieurs cots nergtiques:
les cots constants/fixes souvent parties, e.g. des frais de stockages, d'hbergements, etc.des cots proportionnels  l'activits (avec ou sans paliers);des cots cachs (trs difficiles  estimer). 


Derrire, en entreprise tout est cot, avec un objectif de diminuer ces cots autant que possible pour optimiser sa marge. La rarfaction d'une ressource peut tre prvue par une augmentation de son cot.


Sachant que derrire, l'conomie est aussi une science qui vise  dcrire le rel. Le comportement dcris par l'conomie est globalement celui des entreprises. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on dit  une entreprise qu'il faut arrter de polluer qu'elle le fera, quand bien mme elle le voudrait rellement. C'est pour cela qu'il faut comprendre le fonctionnement et "parler le mme langage" afin d'avoir une relle action possible.

Une entreprise est amorale. Si tuer un bb phoque est dans son intrt, elle le fera. De mme que si, nous, pouvions agir sans craindre rpercussions de nos actes, il est fort probable qu'on se permettrait des choses qu'on ne se permet pas actuellement.

Cela pour dire qu'on ne pourra pas convaincre une entreprise par des questions de morales. Il faut s'insrer dans son engrenage. Si les bb phoques n'ont pas de cots, on n'a qu' leur en donner un trs dissuasif.



a c'est uniquement au niveau du pilotage d'une entreprise. Mais si on veut aller plus en profondeur, on a la Thorie des jeux, qui est une branche de l'conomie. Il faut comprendre qu' part pour des valeurs incommensurables, il arrive que les entits se retrouvent dans des situations non-optimales o ils sont pousss vers certains comportements. Une entreprise, un tat, sont trs soumis  ce genre de phnomnes.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai, car il y a un systme d'offre et de demande. La rarfaction fera augmenter le prix, et donc diminuer la demande. Derrire, l'augmentation du prix permettra de rendre plus rentable des mthodes/sources alternatives autrefois non-rentables.


Sur des chelles trs courtes quand tu as une rupture entre l'offre et la demande tu as une variation trs forte mais a se tasse derrire. En gros le prix n'est pas du tout un indicateur pertinent de l'tat des stocks parce qu'en fait a fait 50 ans qu'on consomme plus de ptrole qu'on en dcouvre, donc que les stocks baissent.

Or le problme ici c'est de passer d'une socit drogue et dpendante pour sa survie mme du ptrole  une socit qui peut utiliser du ptrole certes mais dont sa survie n'en dpend pas. Et a a prend 30 ans. C'est pas dans les 3 mois suivant une explosion des prix qu'on va s'adapter.

C'est a le raisonnement gnral sur ce sujet, du coup le prix est compltement hors de propos pour traiter ce problme.




> Ce n'est certes pas une solution, mais dire que le systme conomique est aveugle  la rarfaction des ressources est faux.


C'est pas que c'est pas une solution, c'est que a signifie ne rien faire du tout, laisser couler en mode business as usual, et quand a ptera a ptera osef des consquences. a s'appelle tre totalement irresponsable. Et malheureusement c'est le chemin qu'on prend.

Pour l'aveuglement du systme conomique j'ai rpondu au dessus. Il est aveugle aux chelles de temps de notre problme, notamment du fait qu'une entreprise a un horizon de temps  6 mois et pas  30 ans.




> Il se base  partir d'un exercice physique donn pour le gnraliser  une capacit de production d'nergie humaine.
> 
> Cela est abusif.


C'est pas abusif c'est le description littrale de la ralit avant l're industrielle. On utilisait la force humaine et la force animale et autant que possible les "renouvelables" type vent / hydraulique via les moulins qui prcdent de peu la rvolution industrielle.




> Notamment, rien ne me dit qu'il n'existe pas, pour un humain, une mthode moins coteuse physiquement, mais plus productive d'nergie. Son exemple ne me dit rien quant  la capacit relle d'un tre humain  produire de l'nergie. Au mieux je n'ai qu'un ordre de grandeur au doigt mouill.


C'est prcisment ce dont on a besoin : Comparer des ordres de grandeurs. Il dmontre ici que la diffrence entre un socit sobre en nergie et la socit actuelle c'est un facteur 100 minimum. Donc  partir de l il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir la valeur exacte prcisment pour se rendre compte que si on a moins d'nergie  disposition l'conomie va se contracter trs trs significativement. a va changer radicalement nos modes de vie, et  3% de dpltion par an c'est trs trs trs rapide. D'o l'importance d'anticiper et de ne pas laisser faire le march qui n'a une visibilit qu' 6 mois.

Plus de dtails ici sur les calculs d'ordres de grandeur.




> Mais en change, tu cres un lac avec un autre cosystme.
> Donc comment tu sais lequel des deux cosystmes vaut "mieux" pour dterminer si ta modification est bonne ou mauvaise ?


Il n'y a pas  mettre de notion de bien ou de mal l dedans.

L'tat initial c'est que tu as un cosystme dans une valle. Pour construire ton systme de stockage du dtruit intgralement cet cosystme. Peu importe ce qui se passe derrire. Et on a pas parl des populations qui vivent de ces valles, parce que pour construire des systmes de stockage qui puissent rendre pilotable des nergies non-pilotables (olien / solaire), il faut construire des rservoirs gigantesques et donc dplacer des agglomrations entires.




> Il faut bien distinguer la production de "choses" de la production de "valeur". De mme, ce n'est pas parce que tu as moins d'nergie que tu as "moins" de machine, et ce n'est pas parce que tu as "moins" de machines que tu as "moins" de production de "choses", ni mme de valeur. Ce sont des raccourcis assez gnants.


C'est pas un raccourci c'est un fait. Si tu as 2 tracteurs dans les champs au lieu de 4 tu produiras moins. C'est absolument mcanique et indiscutable.

Avoir moins d'nergie et plus de machine a n'a pas de sens. Il faudrait une dcouverte technique miraculeuse qui fasse exploser l'efficacit de plusieurs centaines voire milliers de pourcents pour obtenir une telle chose. Je te rappelle que les gains d'efficacits nergtiques sont de l'ordre, au mieux, de 1% par an.




> De mme, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a pas un dcouplage GDP / nergie, que ce dcouplage n'est pas possible.
> En ce il part d'un _a priori_, et se ferme au champ des possibles, duquel une solution pourrait merger.


Peut tre que les martiens vont dbarquer pour nous offrir une source d'nergie cologique, inpuisable et gratuite ?

On ne peut pas mettre en notre avenir sur des suppositions dont on a pas le dbut d'un soupon de lueur  l'horizon.

Les faits c'est que :
- il n'y a pas de dcouplage GDP / nergie.
- l'ensemble de l'conomie mondiale est asservie au ptrole.
- le pic de production de ptrole tous liquide est imminent.
- on a un problme de climat qui est un danger mortel qui ncessite de rduire nos missions de 4% par an.

Il faut donc agir immdiatement avec les moyens que nous avons maintenant et pas fermer les yeux en attendant une intervention divine.




> Il faudrait donc qu'il soit plus prcis dans ses formulations en disant :
> "Si on considre que l'nergie / GDP est et reste coupl, alors une diminution de l'nergie entranera une diminution du GDP. Il faudra alors soit consentir  un GDP plus faible, soit trouver un moyen de dcoupler l'nergie / GDP, mais cela n'a jamais t observ pour le moment.  moins bien videmment que ce couplage soit issu d'une variable cache, et dans quel cas, identifier cette variable pourrait tre trs utile dans l'identification des solutions possibles".


Tu lui demandes de tenir compte de l'ventualit d'apparation de miracles. Perso je vois pas l'intrt de mettre des conditionnels partout. On a un problme, on sait ce qu'on sait, on fait des choix pour rsoudre le problme autant que possible. Ca c'est pragmatique.




> Pas si on considre uniquement la France.
> 
> En plus d'un sicle, le nombre d'hectares de forts en France a plus que doubl.


Ouai enfin on en a effac 90% aussi ...




> Il y a 20 ans tu avais peut-tre de trs mauvais profs, mais la thorie conomique est bien plus complexe que cela.


C'est un des fondamentaux et il n'a pas vari d'un iota. A aucun moment l'environnement et les ressources que nous utilisons ne sont pris en compte dans la thorie conomique.




> D'ailleurs l'conomie est utilise dans les travaux du GIEC en ce qui concerne le rchauffement climatique.


Ce qu'il dnonce. Ce groupe de travail essaie de construire une fonction de dommage sur un actif qui compte pour zro dans le systme conomique. Les rsultats ne peuvent tre que stupides.




> Un facteur de production est aussi une charge comptable.


J'ai pas t assez prcis, je parlais de facteur de production de la richesse dans la thorie conomique classique. Il n'y a que deux facteurs de production de la richesse : Le capital et le travail, et rien d'autre.

----------


## Neckara

> Sur des chelles trs courtes quand tu as une rupture entre l'offre et la demande tu as une variation trs forte mais a se tasse derrire. En gros le prix n'est pas du tout un indicateur pertinent de l'tat des stocks parce qu'en fait a fait 50 ans qu'on consomme plus de ptrole qu'on en dcouvre, donc que les stocks baissent.


Attention, il ne faut pas confondre la rarfaction de la ressource naturelle avec la rarfaction du produit sur le march.
Le premier n'engendrera le second qu' partir du moment o notre production / rentabilit commencera  dcroitre.




> Or le problme ici c'est de passer d'une socit drogue et dpendante pour sa survie mme du ptrole  une socit qui peut utiliser du ptrole certes mais dont sa survie n'en dpend pas. Et a a prend 30 ans. C'est pas dans les 3 mois suivant une explosion des prix qu'on va s'adapter.


Sauf que les entreprises sont capables de faire des prvisions sur le long terme, de se diversifier, de faire de la R&D, et d'investir. Le problme est qu'il y a des contraintes techniques qu'il faut rsoudre, et cela prend du temps.

Par exemple, pour la voiture lectrique, il y a eu, et a encore, beaucoup d'obstacle technique  dpasser, notamment vis  vis de la capacit/poids/durabilit de la batterie. Et derrire, c'est de la R&D, pas forcment entirement avec des fonds publiques.





> C'est pas que c'est pas une solution, c'est que a signifie ne rien faire du tout, laisser couler en mode business as usual, et quand a ptera a ptera osef des consquences. a s'appelle tre totalement irresponsable. Et malheureusement c'est le chemin qu'on prend.


Non, cela ne signifie pas ne rien faire du tout, ni mme de laisser couler.

De plus, cela ne "ptera" pas du jour au lendemain, mais sera progressif.





> C'est pas abusif c'est le description littrale de la ralit avant l're industrielle. On utilisait la force humaine et la force animale et autant que possible les "renouvelables" type vent / hydraulique via les moulins qui prcdent de peu la rvolution industrielle.


Cela reste abusif car les connaissances et mthodes ont largement progresses depuis, pour nous permettre d'optimiser notre propre production d'nergie.

De surcrot, rien ne nous indique que marcher 20km avec 20kg en pente tait  l'poque la manire la plus rentable de produire de l'nergie humaine.




> C'est prcisment ce dont on a besoin : Comparer des ordres de grandeurs. Il dmontre ici que la diffrence entre un socit sobre en nergie et la socit actuelle c'est un facteur 100 minimum.


Le problme, c'est que son estimation est un peu trop au doigt mouill.

Ton facteur 100, pourrait se rduire en facteur 10 si ceci ou cela. Au final on n'en sait pas grand chose.


Sachant que comme tu l'as aussi fait entendre dans ta rponse, il n'y a pas que l'nergie d'origine humaine qui nous restera en cas de disparition du ptrole. D'ailleurs, il y a des chances que le tout lectrique prenne le relais en se reposant sur le nuclaire.




> C'est pas un raccourci c'est un fait. Si tu as 2 tracteurs dans les champs au lieu de 4 tu produiras moins. C'est absolument mcanique et indiscutable.


Absolument pas, c'est bien plus compliqu.

Par exemple, si je prends une machine de tris de pices lectrique, je pourrais la remplacer par une mcanique si j'ai un grand lot de pices, le faire  la main, ou ne pas le faire du tout. Au lieu d'avoir des volets lectriques, je peux les fermer  la main, etc. Je peux aussi rogner e.g. sur certaines clims avant de m'attaquer  l'nergie ddie  la production pure. Je peux rduire les distances parcourues, i.e. acheter/vendre local.

Les liens de causalits que vous essayez d'tablir, ne sont absolument pas directs.





> Avoir moins d'nergie et plus de machine a n'a pas de sens.


Ben dj le nombre de machine n'est pas li  la consommation d'nergie.
Je peux avoir 1 000 machines qui consommeront tout autant qu'une seule.

Je peux aussi produire des machines qui consomment moins, au sacrifice de certaines fonctionnalits optionnelles/superflues.




> - il n'y a pas de dcouplage GDP / nergie.


On a a priori, et pour le moment pas observ un tel dcouplage, mais cela ne signifie pas qu'il ne puisse exister.




> - l'ensemble de l'conomie mondiale est asservie au ptrole.


Asservie est trop fort. Dpend, oui. Cependant cela ne signifie pas qu'elle ne saura pas progressivement s'adapter.




> - le pic de production de ptrole tous liquide est imminent.


Ce n'est pas vraiment le pic est est dangereux, mais la vitesse  laquelle la production diminuera avec la capacit d'adaptation des autres entits.




> - on a un problme de climat qui est un danger mortel qui ncessite de rduire nos missions de 4% par an.


C'est plus compliqu que a.

Le chiffre de 4% est plus un objectif, ce n'est pas une limite au sens o si on y arrive, tout va bien, si on n'y arrive pas tout va mal. C'est une nuance qui va de on va s'en sortir   ::aie:: .

Derrire, pour le danger mortel c'est une formulation abusive. Cela va avoir des rpercussions fortes, mais on ne va pas tous crever du jour au lendemain pour autant.





> Il faut donc agir immdiatement avec les moyens que nous avons maintenant et pas fermer les yeux en attendant une intervention divine.


Oui, mais pour cela il faut tre rigoureux et ne pas cder  la panique.
Gnralement, on ne prend pas les meilleurs dcisions quand on panique.




> Tu lui demandes de tenir compte de l'ventualit d'apparation de miracles.


Absolument pas.




> On a un problme, on sait ce qu'on sait, on fait des choix pour rsoudre le problme autant que possible. Ca c'est pragmatique.


Non justement.

On ne comprend pas entirement le problme, ce qui rend plus difficile d'tablir des solutions efficaces.
Ce n'est pas du pragmatisme, c'est de la panique.




> Ouai enfin on en a effac 90% aussi ...


Sur une chelle de temps trs longue (depuis l'antiquit), o le rejet en CO2 tait ngligeable (?) et bien avant la rvolution industrielle, source de tous nos maux cologiques.




> C'est un des fondamentaux et il n'a pas vari d'un iota. A aucun moment l'environnement et les ressources que nous utilisons ne sont pris en compte dans la thorie conomique.


Cela est absolument faux.




> Ce qu'il dnonce. Ce groupe de travail essaie de construire une fonction de dommage sur un actif qui compte pour zro dans le systme conomique. Les rsultats ne peuvent tre que stupides.


L'conomie est utilise pour tablir le modle prdictif du rchauffement climatique.

Et je ne vois pas en quoi les rsultats ne pourraient tre que stupides.




> J'ai pas t assez prcis, je parlais de facteur de production de la richesse dans la thorie conomique classique. Il n'y a que deux facteurs de production de la richesse : Le capital et le travail, et rien d'autre.


Cela est aussi faux.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai, car il y a un systme d'offre et de demande. La rarfaction fera augmenter le prix, et donc diminuer la demande. Derrire, l'augmentation du prix permettra de rendre plus rentable des mthodes/sources alternatives autrefois non-rentables.
> 
> Ce n'est certes pas une solution, mais dire que le systme conomique est aveugle  la rarfaction des ressources est faux.


Si l'conomie prend en compte les ressources uniquement indirectement, c'est justement qu'elle en est aveugle. Si un aveugle court au milieu de la ville, il risque de se prendre un mur mais c'est pas a qui va lui rendre la vue...




> Cela est abusif. Notamment, rien ne me dit qu'il n'existe pas, pour un humain, une mthode moins coteuse physiquement, mais plus productive d'nergie. Son exemple ne me dit rien quant  la capacit relle d'un tre humain  produire de l'nergie. Au mieux je n'ai qu'un ordre de grandeur au doigt mouill.


Ca n'existe pas la production d'nergie, la transformation seulement. C'est expliqu dans les videos de jancovici.




> En plus d'un sicle, le nombre d'hectares de forts en France a plus que doubl.


Cela est abusif. La ralit c'est que la foret actuelle est deux fois plus tendue qu'en 1830, o c'tait la superficie la plus faible depuis des milliers d'annes. "elle couvrait encore la quasi-totalit du territoire autour de lan 400" https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/For%C3...fran%C3%A7aise




> D'ailleurs l'conomie est utilise dans les travaux du GIEC en ce qui concerne le rchauffement climatique.


Pour le groupe 2 du giec, pas pour le groupe 1.




> Sachant que derrire, l'conomie est aussi une science qui vise  dcrire le rel.


Tout le monde n'est pas de cet avis : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scienc...;%C3%A9conomie




> on a la Thorie des jeux, qui est une branche de l'conomie.


Non, c'est une branche des math. L'conomie en est une application parmi d'autres.

----------


## Neckara

> Si l'conomie prend en compte les ressources uniquement indirectement, c'est justement qu'elle en est aveugle. Si un aveugle court au milieu de la ville, il risque de se prendre un mur mais c'est pas a qui va lui rendre la vue...


C'est plus compliqu que cela.

L'conomie est capable d'anticiper, mais ce n'est pas un agent unique.





> Ca n'existe pas la production d'nergie, la transformation seulement. C'est expliqu dans les videos de jancovici.


Oui. C'est juste que c'est plus simple de dire "production d'nergie" que d'utiliser une priphrase  rallonge.





> Cela est abusif. La ralit c'est que la foret actuelle est deux fois plus tendue qu'en 1830, o c'tait la superficie la plus faible depuis des milliers d'annes. "elle couvrait encore la quasi-totalit du territoire autour de lan 400" https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/For%C3...fran%C3%A7aise


Oui, et c'est en ~1830 que dbute la rvolution industrielle, la priode qui en l'occurrence nous intresse, tu fais de ses missions en CO2.





> Tout le monde n'est pas de cet avis : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scienc...;%C3%A9conomie


C'est une incomprhension des fondements de l'conomie.

Sachant qu'il ne faut pas confondre l'conomie positive qui est  une science et l'conomie normative qui est plus de la politique.


Les deux derniers par exemple sont des objets non-rels qu'on se sert dans le cadre de modles.

La CCP n'existe pas et tous les conomistes te le dirons. Idem, tous les humains ne se comportent pas comme un homo conomicus, cependant ce concept est assez puissant pour expliquer certains nombres de comportements, ainsi que dans le cadre de certains modles.

C'est comme si tu disais  un mathmaticien que ce qu'il fait c'est pas de la Science car les nombres imaginaires n'existent pas.




> Non, c'est une branche des math. L'conomie en est une application parmi d'autres.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les maths sont un outil, utiliss dans une multitudes de domaines. Ce n'est pas en soit une science, et je vais me faire des ennemis en disant cela.

En revanche, l'conomie, qui est l'tude des interactions entre des agents/entits prsums rationnels a tout  voir avec la Thorie des jeux.

D'ailleurs on le voit assez bien en regardant la page Wikipdia anglophone, la Thorie des Jeux est dans le portail economics.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_theory

----------


## Invit

> Oui. C'est juste que c'est plus simple de dire "production d'nergie" que d'utiliser une priphrase  rallonge.


Mais c'est juste compltement faux. Tu ne peux pas dire d'un ct que "c'est plus simple" et d'un autre ct reprocher  jancovici de faire des abus et approximations.




> C'est comme si tu disais  un mathmaticien que ce qu'il fait c'est pas de la Science car les nombres imaginaires n'existent pas.


Peut-tre mais je n'ai jamais entendu un mathmaticien promouvoir une consommation exponentielle dans un monde fini.




> Les maths sont un outil, utiliss dans une multitudes de domaines.
> ...
> En revanche, l'conomie, qui est l'tude des interactions entre des agents/entits prsums rationnels a tout  voir avec la Thorie des jeux.


Oui, c'est exactement a qu'on appelle une application des maths  l'conomie.




> D'ailleurs on le voit assez bien en regardant la page Wikipdia anglophone, la Thorie des Jeux est dans le portail economics.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_theory


"Game theory is the study of mathematical models of strategic interaction among rational decision-makers.[1] It has applications in all fields of social science..."

----------


## Neckara

> Mais c'est juste compltement faux. Tu ne peux pas dire d'un ct que "c'est plus simple" et d'un autre ct reprocher  jancovici de faire des abus et approximations.


Il y a une diffrence entre faire des abus et approximations dans ses raisonnements, et utiliser abusivement un terme au sens que lui donne le langage courant, au lieu de se perdre dans une longue priphrase pour tre exact avec la dfinition physique, qui n'est au passage que l'une des trois dfinitions de l'nergie, ce dans un contexte o tous comprennent le sens donn au mot nergie dans la phrase en question.

Par ailleurs, comme je fais allusion  la force agissante, et non  la capacit du corps, ou au corps lui-mme, mon usage du mot nergie est donc bien correct:
https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9E1519





> Peut-tre mais je n'ai jamais entendu un mathmaticien promouvoir une consommation exponentielle dans un monde fini.


Et pourtant c'est parfaitement possible.

C'est assez facile pour des biens immatriels, mais mme pour des biens matriels a peut marcher. Bien que dans le second cas, il y a de fortes chances que a ressemble plus  de la spculation qu' autre chose.


Il faut comprendre que quand on parle, e.g. du PIB, on ne parle pas des objets matriels produits, mais de la valeur produite.





> Oui, c'est exactement a qu'on appelle une application des maths  l'conomie.
> 
> "Game theory is the study of mathematical models of strategic interaction among rational decision-makers.[1] It has applications in all fields of social science..."


La Thorie des Jeux est en elle-mme de l'conomie, car c'est en soit une modlisation dinteractions d'entits rputes rationnelles. Le fait que ce soit un modle mathmatique n'y change pas grand chose.

Sinon tu pourrais dire que toutes les sciences qui se basent sur des modles sont des mathmatiques. De la mme manire que tu pourrais dire que toutes les sciences sont de l'anglais, parce que tout est crit en anglais.

C'est la Thorie des Jeux qui est une application des mathmatiques  l'conomie, ou plutt l'utilisation d'outils mathmatiques pour l'conomie, et non la thorie des jeux qui est applique  l'conomie.

EDIT: La Thorie des jeux, ce n'est pas que compos de modles mathmatiques, et n'tudie ces modles pas que sous le prisme mathmatique.

----------


## Invit

> Envoy par SimonDecoline
> 
> 
> Peut-tre mais je n'ai jamais entendu un mathmaticien promouvoir une consommation exponentielle dans un monde fini.
> 
> 
> Et pourtant c'est parfaitement possible.
> 
> C'est assez facile pour des biens immatriels, mais mme pour des biens matriels a peut marcher. Bien que dans le second cas, il y a de fortes chances que a ressemble plus  de la spculation qu' autre chose.
> ...


Ok je prfre en rester l parce qu'on n'a aucune chance de se comprendre en fait.

----------


## Neckara

> Ok je prfre en rester l parce qu'on n'a aucune chance de se comprendre en fait.


Ce n'est pas une question de se comprendre, c'est juste des mathmatiques.

Ce n'est pas une question de ressources, mais de circulation du flux d'argent.

----------


## Marco46

> Et pourtant c'est parfaitement possible.


La corne d'abondance est un mythe cher ami ...




> C'est assez facile pour des biens immatriels, mais mme pour des biens matriels a peut marcher. Bien que dans le second cas, il y a de fortes chances que a ressemble plus  de la spculation qu' autre chose.


Tu es en pleine contradiction, tu admets d'un ct que le dcouplage GDP / nergie n'existe pas et de l'autre tu nous dis que c'est assez facile de le faire. Il faudrait savoir !




> Ce n'est pas une question de ressources, mais de circulation du flux d'argent.


a s'appelle ignorer la physique, ce que fait l'conomie classique. Je te laisse valuer la sanit intellectuelle d'un tel raisonnement.




> Ok je prfre en rester l parce qu'on n'a aucune chance de se comprendre en fait.


Je pense qu'il y a un poil de mauvaise foi et d'orgueil mais le gars est intelligent il va y venir  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> La corne d'abondance est un mythe cher ami ...


Cela est une des raisons pour lesquels les conomistes ne prennent pas au srieux vos discours.

Vous remettez en cause des vrits conomiques sans en comprendre le sens. C'est un peu du mme niveau que lorsque Ryu2000 et Ludwig1 remettaient en cause le consensus scientifique autours du rchauffement climatique, sans mme comprendre/avoir connaissance des phnomnes voqus.


L c'est la mme chose, vous remettez en cause le concept de "croissance infinie" sans comprendre ce que cela signifie.
Comme je l'ai dit, le PIB mesure une production de valeur, et non une quantit d'objets matriels produits. La "valeur" ce n'est que (trs grossirement) la somme des prix de ventes moins la somme des cots, i.e. (trs grossirement) la somme des bnfices.

Or les bnfices, ou plutt leur augmentation, n'est pas forcment li  une augmentation de la consommation de matires premires. Cela peut tre une simple hausse de tes prix, que tu justifies soit par l'volution de ton image de marque, une modification des caractristiques de ton produit matriel ou immatriel, etc.

Derrire, il faut aussi bien comprendre qu'il est question de "flux". Le salaire que tu verses  ton employ, il peut le dpenser pour acheter des biens immatriels, ce qui va faire augmenter le bnfice d'une autre entreprise, et ainsi de suite. Idem, les taxes que l'entreprise va payer vont pouvoir tre utilises pour payer des choses. Plus de choses, ou des choses plus chres.


Derrire, l'augmentation de la valeur produite via des bien immatriels ne va pas forcment tre issu d'une augmentation de matires premires. Par exemple, le skin que tu achtes sur Fortnite, il ne consomme que le cot de la transaction bancaire que tu vas effectuer. 


Penser que la croissance implique ncessairement une consommation de matire premire est une profonde incomprhension de ces concepts conomiques.





> Tu es en pleine contradiction, tu admets d'un ct que le dcouplage GDP / nergie n'existe pas et de l'autre tu nous dis que c'est assez facile de le faire. Il faudrait savoir !


Non, je dis que nous n'avons pas observ un tel dcouplage.
Et je dis qu'il est assez facile de le faire de manire thorique (i.e. de construire un tel modle). Mais en pratique, il est en effet trs difficile pour une personne lambda de redfinir entirement les marchs.


Il ne faut pas confondre ce qui est possible avec ce qui est ralisable. Il est possible d'aligner 90 allumettes verticalement par contre, pour le raliser c'est une autre paire de manche.





> a s'appelle ignorer la physique, ce que fait l'conomie classique. Je te laisse valuer la sanit intellectuelle d'un tel raisonnement.


Cf dbut de ce message.

----------


## Marco46

Tu parles de vrit conomique pour une ide qui n'est pas observe dans la ralit, pire c'est le contraire qui est observ.

L'activit conomique consiste  transformer des ressources naturelles en biens et services. Le stock de ressources tant fini, la quantit de biens et services que tu produis est finie, donc la croissance ne peut pas tre infinie. C'est physiquement impossible.




> Derrire, l'augmentation de la valeur produite via des bien immatriels ne va pas forcment tre issu d'une augmentation de matires premires.


Bien sr que si, c'est pas de la gnration spontane. La dnomination immatrielle est impropre, le bien a bel et bien une existence mais pas sous forme d'objet directement manipulable et il a ncessit des ressources pour naitre et pire il en ncessite pour continuer d'exister.




> Par exemple, le skin que tu achtes sur Fortnite, il ne consomme que le cot de la transaction bancaire que tu vas effectuer.


C'est faux. Il est stock sur de la mmoire de masse et des copies transitent sur les rseaux sous forme d'lectrons. a n'a rien d'immatriel bien au contraire, il n'y a rien de plus nergivore et couteux en ressources que le numrique. Simplement il est dilu dans une masse. On ne peut pas dire que ton skin ncessite 1kg de fer et 10kWh pour exister contrairement  une chaise ou un pot de confiture qui ncessitent une quantit prcises de ressources pour exister unitairement, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il est issue d'une gnration spontane.




> Penser que la croissance implique ncessairement une consommation de matire premire est une profonde incomprhension de ces concepts conomiques.


Les faits observables et observs dmontrent que les concepts conomiques sont errons parce qu'ils ignorent la physique.

Penser que la croissance n'implique pas ncessairement une consommation de matire premire c'est croire  la corne d'abondance. C'est littralement remettre en question la validit de la physique sans aucune preuve de quoi que ce soit.

En gros tu prends le problme  l'envers. Au lieu d'observer la ralit des choses tu pars d'une hypothse que tu considres intellectuellement et thoriquement crdible bien que non observe, tu la poses en axiome et tu essaies d'expliquer le rel sur cette base.

a revient  tenter  expliquer le monde sur la base de croyances religieuses.. On est en dehors de toute raison.

Effectivement si c'est l ta position, ce qui m'tonne beaucoup, il est inutile de discuter.

----------


## Invit

> Effectivement si c'est l ta position, ce qui m'tonne beaucoup, il est inutile de discuter.


 ::whistle::

----------


## Neckara

> Tu parles de vrit conomique pour une ide qui n'est pas observe dans la ralit, pire c'est le contraire qui est observ.


Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas observ dans la ralit que ce n'est pas possible.

Je n'observe pas de chien dans mon jardin, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il n'est pas possible qu'il y ai un jour un chien dans mon jardin. De mme je n'observe pas de manque de rserves de ptrole, ce n'est pas pour autant que cela ne va pas nous arriver.




> L'activit conomique consiste  transformer des ressources naturelles en biens et services. Le stock de ressources tant fini, la quantit de biens et services que tu produis est finie, donc la croissance ne peut pas tre infinie. C'est physiquement impossible.


Non, l'activit conomique ne fait pas que de la transformation de ressources naturelles en biens, c'est une vision trs rductrice des activits conomiques.




> Bien sr que si, c'est pas de la gnration spontane. La dnomination immatrielle est impropre, le bien a bel et bien une existence mais pas sous forme d'objet directement manipulable et il a ncessit des ressources pour naitre et pire il en ncessite pour continuer d'exister.


Si tu veux vraiment aller par l, rien que le fait de vivre consomme des ressources, et comme derrire toute activit conomique il y a au moins un humain

Sachant que j'ai bien parl d'augmentation de la valeur produite, et c'est un concept que tu ne sembles pas comprendre. Si j'augmente mon prix, j'augmente la valeur produite, pourtant je n'ai absolument pas augment ma consommation de ressources.




> C'est faux. Il est stock sur de la mmoire de masse et des copies transitent sur les rseaux sous forme d'lectrons. a n'a rien d'immatriel bien au contraire, il n'y a rien de plus nergivore et couteux en ressources que le numrique. Simplement il est dilu dans une masse. On ne peut pas dire que ton skin ncessite 1kg de fer et 10kWh pour exister contrairement  une chaise ou un pot de confiture qui ncessitent une quantit prcises de ressources pour exister unitairement, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il est issue d'une gnration spontane.


Je vais refaire un exemple plus parlant et plus pertinent.

Tu achtes de la monnaie virtuelle dans ton jeu. Le cot de la transaction est ngligeable, et est constant quelque soit le montant que tu as achet. Ainsi, tu peux acheter plus, tout en consommant toujours autant d'nergie.


Il ne faut pas oublier aussi une chose, bien que le numrique soit trs consommateur d'lectricit, son poids reste ngligeable. Par exemple Internet ne reprsente que 1,5% de la consommation globale d'lectricit. Sachant que tous les usages d'Internets n'ont pas la mme consommation.
https://www.slate.fr/lien/65387/cout...les-nucleaires


Ne pas oublier aussi que certes, le monde est fini, mais on a aussi des apports de l'extrieur, ainsi qu'une dure de notre activit qui ne dpassera trs certainement pas le milliard d'anne.





> Les faits observables et observs dmontrent que les concepts conomiques sont errons parce qu'ils ignorent la physique.


Non, ils dmontrent surtout que les concepts conomiques ne sont pas compris.




> Penser que la croissance n'implique pas ncessairement une consommation de matire premire c'est croire  la corne d'abondance. C'est littralement remettre en question la validit de la physique sans aucune preuve de quoi que ce soit.


Non, c'est une incomprhension de ce qu'est la croissance.




> En gros tu prends le problme  l'envers. Au lieu d'observer la ralit des choses tu pars d'une hypothse que tu considres intellectuellement et thoriquement crdible bien que non observe, tu la poses en axiome et tu essaies d'expliquer le rel sur cette base.


Non.

Je dis juste que vous remettez en question des modles conomiques sans en comprendre le fonctionnement et le sens, qui fait que vos critiques ne sont pas crdibles pour un expert du domaine.

Sachant que je me mfierais aussi de la "ralit des choses", car c'est un argument que n'importe qui peut reprendre pour justifier une vision intuitive mais errone du monde.


La ralit est trs complexe et nuance, et il convient d'tre prcis pour l'aborder.
Quand tu parles de croissance, tu parles de l'hypothse qu'elle est forcment couple  la consommation d'nergie sous le simple prtexte que tu observes une corrlation. C'est trs trs abusif.

Tu peux construire des modles dans lesquels tu as une croissance non couple  une augmentation de la consommation d'nergie, et j'en ai prsent un ci-dessus. Il te faut donc explicit l'hypothse que tu poses  ton raisonnement, sinon ton raisonnement est faux, ce qui ne veut pas dire que sa conclusion soit fausse.

Si tu poses l'hypothse alors il n'y a aucun problme, et mieux encore, cela ouvre la porte  des solutions, mme partielles, ce qui est en soit une trs bonne chose. Car le problme de partir dans un raisonnement avec un a priori, c'est qu'on peut passer  ct d'une trs bonne solution.

Il faut poser correctement le problme pour pouvoir le rsoudre correctement.




Note: Dsol, je suis un peu fatigu ces derniers temps, donc je ne sais pas si je suis bien comprhensible dans mes propos.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas observ dans la ralit que ce n'est pas possible.


Mais si ce n'est pas observ dans la ralit alors a n'existe pas donc on s'en tamponne. Notre problme c'est d'arriver  vivre  peu prs aussi bien avec moins de ressources, et pas dans 30 ans aprs une phase de recherche, on doit passer  l'action *immdiatement* ! On aurait du dj passer  l'action il y a plusieurs dcennies. On va pas se fier  des solutions qui n'existent pas !




> Je n'observe pas de chien dans mon jardin, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il n'est pas possible qu'il y ai un jour un chien dans mon jardin.


Si ton but c'est d'avoir un chien a ne sert  rien de rester le cul viss sur ta terrasse  mettre des hypothses sur comment il pourrait se pointer. On parle d'action l.




> De mme je n'observe pas de manque de rserves de ptrole, ce n'est pas pour autant que cela ne va pas nous arriver.


Si tu n'observes pas de manque de rserves de ptrole c'est que tu ne t'es pas inform. Nos rserves fondent comme neige au soleil depuis les annes 70.




> Non, l'activit conomique ne fait pas que de la transformation de ressources naturelles en biens, c'est une vision trs rductrice des activits conomiques.


Cites nous une activit conomique qui ne fait pas de la transformation de ressources naturelles. Mme dormir ncessite de la transformation de ressources naturelles ...




> Si tu veux vraiment aller par l, rien que le fait de vivre consomme des ressources, et comme derrire toute activit conomique il y a au moins un humain


OUIIIIIIIIIIII tu commences  comprendre ! La survie n'est pas gratuite ! Et c'est justement l qu'est tout notre problme !

On va y arriver.




> Sachant que j'ai bien parl d'augmentation de la valeur produite, et c'est un concept que tu ne sembles pas comprendre. Si j'augmente mon prix, j'augmente la valeur produite, pourtant je n'ai absolument pas augment ma consommation de ressources.


La valeur c'est le bien pas le prix. Quand le prix d'un bien augmente a s'appelle de l'inflation. L'inflation ne rend pas plus riche au contraire ...




> Je vais refaire un exemple plus parlant et plus pertinent.
> 
> Tu achtes de la monnaie virtuelle dans ton jeu. Le cot de la transaction est ngligeable, et est constant quelque soit le montant que tu as achet. Ainsi, tu peux acheter plus, tout en consommant toujours autant d'nergie.


Non c'est pas clair. Tu achtes avec de la vraie monnaie une monnaie virtuelle qui te servirait  acheter ... Quoi ?

En quoi cela utiliserait moins d'nergie ? Si tu rajoutes une tape tu augmentes la consommation d'nergie. Je ne comprends pas dsol.




> Il ne faut pas oublier aussi une chose, bien que le numrique soit trs consommateur d'lectricit, son poids reste ngligeable. Par exemple Internet ne reprsente que 1,5% de la consommation globale d'lectricit. Sachant que tous les usages d'Internets n'ont pas la mme consommation.
> https://www.slate.fr/lien/65387/cout...les-nucleaires


C'est un article de 2012. Entre temps les volumes ont explos, aujourd'hui on est entre 10 et 15% de la consommation totale et on se dirige vers 20%. On a un norme problme de soutenabilit du numrique. L'expansion d'internet va s'arrter trs bientt.

Et on ne parle mme pas des priphriques branchs sur le rseau ni du cout de construction des infrastructures l, on parle seulement du run !




> Ne pas oublier aussi que certes, le monde est fini, mais on a aussi des apports de l'extrieur, ainsi qu'une dure de notre activit qui ne dpassera trs certainement pas le milliard d'anne.


A ce rythme et sans changer radicalement de cap on aura du bol si on passe la moiti du sicle. Je parle de l'existence de nos socits plus ou moins libres et dmocratiques, pas de l'humanit en tant que telle, encore que mme pour sa survie on a de plus en plus d'indicateurs qui nous disent que a va tre tendu pour passer le sicle.

De quels apports de l'extrieur parles-tu ? Si la Terre n'est pas un systme compltement ferm (il fait parti du systme solaire), l'conomie des hommes sur la Terre elle est un systme totalement ferm.




> Non, ils dmontrent surtout que les concepts conomiques ne sont pas compris.


Ils dmontrent que les conomistes classiques sont des aveugles parce qu'ils ne considrent qu'une petite partie du problme au lieu de le prendre dans sa globalit. C'est ce qu'a fait Jean Baptiste Say en prenant comme axiome que les ressources sont infinies ce qui est une pure erreur d'analyse. Erreur sans consquence dans un monde  200 millions d'habitants mais dramatique  7 milliards.




> Non, c'est une incomprhension de ce qu'est la croissance.


coute tu confonds croissance et inflation, donc bon ...




> Non.


Si.




> Je dis juste que vous remettez en question des modles conomiques sans en comprendre le fonctionnement et le sens, qui fait que vos critiques ne sont pas crdibles pour un expert du domaine.


Tu n'es manifestement pas un expert du domaine.




> Quand tu parles de croissance, tu parles de l'hypothse qu'elle est forcment couple  la consommation d'nergie sous le simple prtexte que tu observes une corrlation. C'est trs trs abusif.


C'est pas une hypothse c'est un fait. Il y a des statistiques fiables qui le rvle. Aprs tu peux faire l'autruche si a t'arrange mais a n'en reste pas moins un fait constat et indiscutable. Il faut que je te poste les graphiques en question ?




> Tu peux construire des modles dans lesquels tu as une croissance non couple  une augmentation de la consommation d'nergie, et j'en ai prsent un ci-dessus. Il te faut donc explicit l'hypothse que tu poses  ton raisonnement, sinon ton raisonnement est faux, ce qui ne veut pas dire que sa conclusion soit fausse.


Sauf que tes modles ne correspondent  rien de rel. Ils ne sont donc d'aucune utilit.




> Si tu poses l'hypothse alors il n'y a aucun problme, et mieux encore, cela ouvre la porte  des solutions, mme partielles, ce qui est en soit une trs bonne chose. Car le problme de partir dans un raisonnement avec un a priori, c'est qu'on peut passer  ct d'une trs bonne solution.


Mais c'est toi qui part d'un a priori, tu choisis sciemment de mettre de ct des donnes du problme. Tu risques pas de trouver de solution !




> Il faut poser correctement le problme pour pouvoir le rsoudre correctement.


Tout  fait, ce que tu refuses de faire.




> Note: Dsol, je suis un peu fatigu ces derniers temps, donc je ne sais pas si je suis bien comprhensible dans mes propos.


Pas de soucis. Je pense que tu as surtout besoin de lectures : Lnergie, de quoi sagit-il exactement ?

----------


## halaster08

@Neckara

Je pense que tu t'enferme trop dans un modle thorique qui est bien loin de la ralit:
Je ne dis pas forcment que tu as tort quand tu dis qu'on peut crer de la croissance  partir de rien, mme si comme Marco46 j'ai l'impression que tu parles plutt d'inflation, mais je n'ai pas le bagage conomique suffisant pour juger donc je veux bien te croire.
Par contre regardes un peu la ralit en face, aujourd'hui la croissance c'est pas ce que dcrit loin de l, aujourd'hui la croissance c'est vendre plus et donc produire plus et donc consommer plus de ressources, peut tre qu'une partie de la croissance correspond a ton modle thorique mais soit honnte c'est largement ngligeable par rapport  la consommation de ressource. Tout est fait pour nous pousser a acheter toujours plus: pub, market, obsolescence programme ...
Et donc a moins d'avoir des pouvoir magiques pour changer la socit d'un claquement de doigt ( y en qu'on essayer, ils ont eu des problmes) ta cration infinie de croissance  partir de rien, ne reste que thorique.

----------


## Neckara

Juste pour vous dire que je suis toujours vivant, juste que je ne vais pas vous rpondre tout de suite.


Je vois bien que vous n'avez pas compris ma position et ce que j'essayais de dire. Si je continue  rpondre comme  mon habitude, vous n'allez pas mieux comprendre, et on va se perdre dans des pages de discussions striles  tourner en rond.

Pour le coup, et contrairement  mon habitude, je veux prendre le temps de vous rpondre  tte repos, lorsque j'aurais du temps. Essayer de bien comprendre l'origine de notre confusion actuelle et de rdiger une rponse construite qui permettra (j'espre) de lever cette confusion.

Cela pour me donner aussi un peu de temps pour prendre du recul sur cette discussion.


On a la rare chance d'avoir un sujet de discussion "lente" o on n'a pas 15 messages par heures, donc je peux aussi me permettre de prendre du temps pour rpondre.

D'autant plus qu'il y a beaucoup de points diffrents auxquels il faut que je rponde. Je pense mme que je rpondrais  chaque point au fur et  mesure.

----------


## Invit

> Je regarderais les 15h de vidos d'ici ce WE au plus tard.


Get a life !

----------


## Neckara

Je peux dj commencer  rpondre sur un point.



Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai fais une erreur, mea culpa. Effectivement, la croissance est (gnralement) calcule  partir du PIB "en volume" et non  partir du PIB "en valeur". La page Wikipdia m'a malheureusement induit en erreur lorsque j'ai fait mes recherches complmentaires.


Le PIB "en volume" est la valeur du PIB (= PIB "en valeur") dont on a retir l'inflation. Le problme est qu'il y a diffrentes manires de le calculer qui ne sont pas quivalentes. Notamment sur la manire dont on va "retirer" l'inflation. Ces mthodes permettent de tricher un peu trop facilement:
pour la mthode base sur une anne de rfrence, le problme est de dterminer ce qui constitue ou non un nouveau produit;pour la mthode base sur l'anne prcdente, il suffit de faire varier le nombre de vente ainsi que le prix d'une anne sur l'autre, ce qui permet de cacher l'inflation.


Il faut comprendre qu' partir o on se base sur une mtrique, ou qu'on pose une mtrique comme objectif, il est trs souvent facile de truander. Par exemple si on veut valuer l'efficacit d'un programmeur, on peut compter le nombre de lignes qu'il crit en une journe.

En toute logique, il devrait tre impossible qu'avec des moyens finis, ce programmeur aient une croissance de ligne de codes "infinies". Sauf que d'une part ce programmeur finira par aller  la retraite, donc notre raisonnement s'applique  un temps fini. D'autre part, notre programmeur est malin.

Imaginons qu'il crive 1 ligne de code par minutes, et qu'il travaille 8h par jours sans prendre de pauses. Cela lui fait 480 lignes de codes par jours. Posons qu'il travaillera pendant 10 ans avant de devenir manager, 240 jours par ans. Cela fait 2400 jours travaills. Donnons-lui une modeste croissance de 1%. Dans son dernier jour de travail, il faudra qu'il crive ~1,12x10^13 lignes de codes, soit ~40Go lignes de codes par secondes. Impossible me diriez-vous ?
Pas s'il a un trs bon SSD (et un manager trs con)  ::aie:: .


Oui, mais Neckara, les chiffres que tu as pris ne sont pas innocent, il lui suffit d'une croissance un peu plus leve ou qu'il travaille jusqu' sa retraite en tant que dveloppeur pour que ces chiffres explosent tant qu'un SSD ne te sauvera pas. Tu pourras copier/coller des lignes aussi vite que tu veux, la capacit d'criture de ton SSD sera totalement dpass.

Certes, mais notre dveloppeur est un trs grand expert en truanderie.  :8-): 
Il pourrait crire des fichiers ZIP  la main, jouer avec les ln, ou encore avec les pages de son systme de fichier mais notre dveloppeur est encore plus malin que cela.

Il redfini un nouveau device /dev/monPatronEstTropCon qui lui sortira un nombre de lignes qui augmentera jours aprs jours. Il lui suffit ensuite plus qu' faire un lien symbolique vers ce device. Sur un SSD de 1To, il pourra ainsi avoir une capacit de 2^(1024^4) lignes (en gros stocker le compteur du nombre de lignes  afficher) !

Il y aura tellement de lignes qu'il sera presque impossible pour son patron de compter le nombre de lignes du fichier en un temps raisonnable.  ::aie:: 



Tout cela pour dire que lorsqu'on se base sur une mtrique, il est toujours possible de truander. Donc lorsque vous m'affirmez qu'il est impossible de conserver un taux de croissance positif dans un monde fini. Je vous rpond que vous me connaissez trs trs mal.  :8-): 


Voil, je pense que ce sera tout pour aujourd'hui.
Dans ce message, je ne fais qu'affirmer qu'on peut truander, rien de plus, rien de moins.
Je rebondirais sur d'autres points de vos messages plus tard.

----------


## Invit

> Get a life !


C'est quoi cette remarque ?
Regarder 15h de vido sur les enjeux nergtiques et cologiques du monde actuel c'est moins une vie que de passer sa journe  faire les soldes avant d'aller manger chez mcdo ? Et mme s'il voulait passer 150h  construire une tour Eiffel en allumettes, il est assez grand pour savoir ce qu'il a envie de faire sans que le ministre du bon got social vienne le conseiller, non ?

----------


## Neckara

> C'est quoi cette remarque ?


Personnellement, je l'ai pris sur le ton de la blague et sa remarque m'a fait rire.

----------


## MaximeCh

Haha des gens qui dcouvrent Jancovici en 2020  ::): 
Son analyse des nergies intermittentes est biaise, comme SQLPro qui ne voit que par SQLServer, Jancovici ne voit que par sa matrice tout-nuclaire de polytechnicien. Il n'a pas chang de thse depuis 20 ans que je l'coute et c'est assez attristant.

----------


## Invit

> C'est quoi cette remarque ?
> Regarder 15h de vido sur les enjeux nergtiques et cologiques du monde actuel c'est moins une vie que de passer sa journe  faire les soldes avant d'aller manger chez mcdo ? Et mme s'il voulait passer 150h  construire une tour Eiffel en allumettes, il est assez grand pour savoir ce qu'il a envie de faire sans que le ministre du bon got social vienne le conseiller, non ?


Dsol mais pass 15 h  regarder des vidos youtube, c'est de l'activisme bien passif.
Autant signer une ptition sur internet !
Et puis, perso, je n'ai pas 15 heures en quelques jours  passer  regarder des vidos.

----------


## Neckara

> Dsol mais pass 15 h  regarder des vidos youtube, c'est de l'activisme bien passif.
> Autant signer une ptition sur internet !
> Et puis, perso, je n'ai pas 15 heures en quelques jours  passer  regarder des vidos.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton approche. Pour moi, avant de militer, il faut comprendre ce pourquoi on veut militer, il faut de la connaissance.

15h, ce n'est que peu cher pay pour acqurir de nouvelles connaissances.

----------


## Invit

> Dsol mais pass 15 h  regarder des vidos youtube, c'est de l'activisme bien passif.
> Autant signer une ptition sur internet !


Quel est le rapport avec l'activisme ? On ne peut pas juste couter le point de vue dvelopp ? Quand on lit du Houellebecq, il faut forcment s'ouvrir les veines en maudisant l'humanit ensuite ? On ne peut pas juste s'intresser au style littraire ?




> Jancovici ne voit que par sa matrice tout-nuclaire de polytechnicien. Il n'a pas chang de thse depuis 20 ans que je l'coute et c'est assez attristant.


J'ai longtemps penser a aussi mais en l'coutant un peu mieux j'ai l'impression qu'il relve surtout la cohrence des discours : le renouvable est une solution que si on accepte de rduire drastiquement notre confort de vie mais comme personne ne semble prendre ce chemin aujourd'hui, il n'est pas judicieux d'arrter le nuclaire. Il dit galement que le nuclaire est une petite part du total d'nergie et que le ptrole est un problme bien plus important. Tout ceci peut donc effectivement sembler pro-nuclaire mais c'est plutt un problme de logique qu'il soulve.




> Son analyse des nergies intermittentes est biaise, comme SQLPro qui ne voit que par SQLServer,


L tu exagres. Jancovici a une approche un minimum scientifique...

----------


## MaximeCh

> J'ai longtemps penser a aussi mais en l'coutant un peu mieux j'ai l'impression qu'il relve surtout la cohrence des discours : le renouvable est une solution que si on accepte de rduire drastiquement notre confort de vie mais comme personne ne semble prendre ce chemin aujourd'hui, il n'est pas judicieux d'arrter le nuclaire. Il dit galement que le nuclaire est une petite part du total d'nergie et que le ptrole est un problme bien plus important. Tout ceci peut donc effectivement sembler pro-nuclaire mais c'est plutt un problme de logique qu'il soulve.


C'est sr que s'il ne disait que des conneries a ne serait pas intressant!
J'ai fait le calcul il y a quatre ans, et si on passait  ce moment l tout la consommation d'lectricit mondiale en nuclaire (pas l'nergie consomme dans le monde, c'est encore un ordre de grandeur en plus je crois) il y avait dix ans de ressources en uranium. (Le nuclaire c'est de mmoire 10% du mix lectricit monde --> 100 ans de ressources avec les racteurs gen2.)

Je regrette de pas avoir os lui poser la question  une de ses confrences  la Villette, mais sans la gen4 de racteurs dont les racteurs  neutrons rapides font partie (epr c'est la 3me gen), mme le nuclaire n'est pas une solution :<

La grosse critique sur sa vision des nergies intermittentes que je lui fais, c'est qu'effectivement il considre les habitudes de consommation comme un input et non une variable d'ajustement, je trouve perso que c'est notre meilleure marge de manoeuvre.

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol mais pass 15 h  regarder des vidos youtube, c'est de l'activisme bien passif.


C'est pas plus con que de regarder les cours du Collge de France. On parle pas de 15h de vidos d'un youtubeur lambda, on parle de 15h de cours dispenss  l'cole des mines qui ont t films et uploads sur youtube.




> La grosse critique sur sa vision des nergies intermittentes que je lui fais, c'est qu'effectivement il considre les habitudes de consommation comme un input et non une variable d'ajustement, je trouve perso que c'est notre meilleure marge de manoeuvre.


Il explique  longueur de vidos et interviews qu'il faut se mettre au rgime. Je sais pas quoi te dire ... Il n'y a que 5 nergies pilotables, 3 sont fossiles (gaz, ptrole, charbon) et donc doivent tre vacues pour rpondre au danger climatique, une est limite parce que ncessite une configuration gographique spcifique (hydro) et il reste le nuclaire qui est pour lui *un amortisseur de dcroissance*, pas la panace pour continuer cette gabegie de dpense nergtique.

Manifestement tu n'as strictement rien compris  son discours, je te suggre donc de regarder / lire  nouveau.

----------


## MaximeCh

> Il explique  longueur de vidos et interviews qu'il faut se mettre au rgime. Je sais pas quoi te dire ... Il n'y a que 5 nergies pilotables, 3 sont fossiles (gaz, ptrole, charbon) et donc doivent tre vacues pour rpondre au danger climatique, une est limite parce que ncessite une configuration gographique spcifique (hydro) et il reste le nuclaire qui est pour lui *un amortisseur de dcroissance*, pas la panace pour continuer cette gabegie de dpense nergtique.


J'ai pas dit qu'il tait con ni manquait de nuance.

Toi mme tu viens d'adjoindre pilotable aux nergies, pas  la consommation.
Et c'est cette exacte position sans nuance, baisse de la consommation hors-scope, qu'il a tenue quand il a dzingu le rapport Negawatt en 2017 https://jancovici.com/transition-ene...cher-fastoche/ , avec une modlisation mathmatique digne d'un lycen, et a a fait du mal au monde intellectuel franais.

Le mec est un gnie de l'analyse, pas de la politique - bref c'est un X, c'est ma critique en gros. Pas pour autant qu'il n'est pas dans mon panthon des scientifiques du climat.

----------


## Marco46

> Toi mme tu viens d'adjoindre pilotable aux nergies, pas  la consommation.


Si tu n'as pas d'nergie pilotable tu retournes au Moyen-Age. C'est aussi simple que a. Pas de transports mutualiss, pas chauffage, pas de chane du froid, pas de moyens de communications. L'ide c'est de dcrotre  une vitesse soutenable en vitant des millions de morts. A noter que sa position sur le nuclaire rpond au problme du point de vue franais, il n'a jamais dit que c'tait une solution  appliquer sur la plante entire, il y a plein de pays qui ont des configurations diffrentes o les "renouvelables" peuvent tre un amortisseur de dcroissance pertinent, mais certainement pas en Europe.

----------


## MaximeCh

Je suis d'accord.



> Si tu n'as pas d'nergie pilotable tu retournes au Moyen-Age. C'est aussi simple que a.


Un etat mondial qui met en place (un impt confiscatoire au dessus de 100M$ de patrimoine) une taxe carbone mondiale (, une obligation du open-hardware open-source)... comme interdire le pic de conso  20h en hiver, c'est de la consommation pilotable.
En politique le paradigme est le pouvoir, pas comme en physique o ce sont les lois fondamentales. [/utopie]

----------


## Marco46

Et c'est Jancovici qui a une modlisation intellectuelle digne d'un lycen ................................

----------


## Marco46



----------


## Neckara

Canard enchan ?

On est d'accord c'est compltement stupide.

----------


## Invit

Pour l'impartialit journalistique, on repassera mais sinon c'est intressant.

Par contre, c'est facile de critiquer les allemands mais construire une centrale nuclaire en zone sismique et inonable, au dessus d'une nappe phratique qui alimente 6 millions de personnes et protge par un radier 3 fois moins pais que celui de Fukushima, c'tait pas trs intelligent non plus...

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...enheim#Risques

----------


## Neckara

Comme nous l'avons vu dans mon message prcdent, il est possible de truander les mtriques sur lesquelles on s'appuie.


Cependant, truander une mtrique ne change pas la ralit. Cela signifie juste que la mtrique est faillible dans la mesure que nous souhaitons. Par exemple, pour reprendre l'exemple des lignes de code du dveloppeur, ce qu'on voulait valuer, c'est la valeur qu'il a produit, le travail utile qu'il a effectu, bref qu'il fasse correctement ce pour quoi il est pay.

La mtrique pose, nombres de lignes crites, est imparfaite dans sa mesure. Comme vous vous en doutez, truander de la sorte n'augmente en rien la valeur produite, ou le travail utile effectu. Le problme est qu'il est difficile d'valuer quelque chose d'aussi flou, difficilement dfinissable.


Par exemple, dans la recherche, on peut valuer la production scientifique via le nombre d'articles publis, dans des journaux >= Q2 ou confrences >= Core B. Le problme est que tout ne se vaut pas. Une confrence A* vaut beaucoup plus que deux confrences B. Dans certaines disciplines pointues, il n'existe pas de confrence A*, que des rangs B. Bref, c'est difficile  valuer.


Pour l'conomie, on vise gnralement une inflation de 2%. Il n'y a aucun problme thorique  ce niveau l, il suffit "juste" d'augmenter les prix. Une autre chose est de pouvoir accumuler de la richesse, idem, pas de problmes tant donn qu'un tre humain a une esprance relativement courte, et que la richesse qu'il possde, e.g. sur son compte en banque peut tre utilise par d'autres, e.g. via des prts. Le problme tant plus si trop de personnes souhaitent retirer leur argent en mme temps.

La dernire chose dont on parle souvent, est la croissance, i.e. aprs correction de l'inflation, je gagne plus d'une anne sur l'autre, sans tenir compte aussi de l'volution de mon exprience. Personnellement je pense qu'on peut s'en foutre, tant qu'on a une inflation  2% et la possibilit de cumuler des richesses.


Donc nous avons ce chiffre, la croissance. Comme nous l'avons vu il est possible de le truander. Mais ce n'est pas parce que cette mesure est imparfaite, et qu'on arrive  truander cette mesure, que cela change la ralit de la chose qu'on souhaitait rellement mesurer. Certes, on peut cacher de l'inflation dans la croissance en jouant sur sa mthode de calcul, mais cela ne change pas ce qu'il y a derrire.


Mais cela nous donne dj des pistes, sachant de surcrot que le concept est flou. On peut donc envisager diffrents scnarios:
Je vends des pommes  1 l'unit  l'anne N. J'arrte de les vendre lorsqu'un nouveau produit apparat, des poires, vendues  110 l'anne N+1. On peut assumer que le cot de fabrication de ces deux produits sont quivalents. Le problme est que les poires sont un nouveau produits, donc je n'ai pas de prix  l'anne N que je pourrais utiliser pour enlever l'inflation. Comment donc savoir sur ces 10c supplmentaires ce qui correspond  un gain de valeur ou  un effet de l'inflation ?Je peux aussi vendre des pommes  1 l'unit  l'anne N. Je dcides de vendre des pommes plus lgres mais plus volumineuses  110  l'anne N+1, toujours sans modification du cot de fabrication. Certes je peux maintenant corriger le prix avec l'inflation, le problme est que mon produit  chang. Comment savoir ce qui est li  une diffrence de valeurs lie  la modification des caractristiques vendues, de ce qui est li  l'inflation ?Je dcide d'obtenir un label bio pour mes pommes, toujours sans en augmenter le cot de fabrication, et je dcides de les vendre en consquence 10c plus chres. Le problme est que mon produit, bien que n'ayant pas chang dans sa constitution, est maintenant porteur d'un gage de qualit. Il a donc gagn en valeur. Le problme est toujours le mme, comment sparer le gain en valeur de l'inflation ?J'ai aussi deux producteurs de pommes, dont je vends la production sous le mme label, dans un mme panier, 10 les 10. Je dcides de les vendre sparment, celles du premier producteur  120 l'unit, et celles du second  105 l'unit. Idem, je ne peux pas sparer la valeur de l'inflation.Les platistes se sont aperu qu'une pomme par jour garde le docteur au loin. Il dcident donc d'en acheter des masses et de les disposer autours des btiments du CNRS pour en bloquer l'accs aux chercheurs. J'ai un nouvel usage de mon produit, qui voit donc sa valeur changer. Je dcide donc d'en modifier le prix du fait de la demande croissante. Comment sparer l'inflation, de l'ajout de valeur de mon produit li  son nouvel usage ?

Dans tous les cas que je cites, il n'y a _a priori_ pas d'augmentation de l'nergie consomme, ou tout du moins il peut tre raisonnable de faire l'hypothse qu'ils peuvent survenir sans augmentation d'nergie consomme. Pourtant comme nous l'avons vu, il se peut qu'on ai des augmentations de valeurs, bien que difficilement calculable donn qu'il est difficile d'en retirer l'inflation.


Ce sera tout pour cette fois, je vais relire vos deux messages pour trouver d'autres points sur lesquels rpondre.

----------


## Neckara

Je ne vous oublie pas, je suis juste trs pris en ce moment.

J'tais en train de lire un livre "L'ironie de l'volution" de Thomas C. Durand.
Dans les pages ~47  52, il y est question de l'entropie et du vivant.


Une chose assez intressant qui y est dit est que l'entropie, contre-intuitivement, produit de l'ordre. Un systme volue vers l'entropie maximale de la manire la plus "directe"/"efficace", ce qui forme des structures "dissipatives", i.e. de l'ordre. Cet ordre tant la manire la plus "efficace" d'augmenter l'entropie et de tendre vers l'entropie maximale. Par exemple, quand on fait chauffer de l'eau, l'eau chaude va en haut, et l'eau froide va en bas, c'est un ordre qui se forme, et qui va permettre une augmentation plus rapide de l'entropie.

Le vivant pouvant d'ailleurs tre vu comme une structure dissipative.


Pour l'entropie maximale, il faut bien videmment un systme isol (ce que la Terre n'est pas), et savoir qu' l'chelle de notre univers, cette entropie maximale augmente.


Cela me semblait intressant  dire vu qu'on avait parl rapidement d'entropie.

----------

